# New And Looking At A 26 Rs



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

I am new to this website but I must say the information is great. I have never owned a trailer, but am currently in the market. The wife says no more tent camping! Our plan is to leave the trailer in a campground by the Salton Sea (South of Palm Springs) all winter and visit on weekends. We also plan on using the trailer on our trips to the Eastern Sierra (Bishop area), usually 3-4 times per summer. My tow vehicle is a 2001 Tahoe with the 5.3 liter V8 and tow package.

We have one 12 year old boy, but usually end up taking along one or two of his friends on trips. So, we are looking for something that will have enough room for 2 adults and 2-3 kids (and of course our black Lab, Lexi).

Now for my questions. We have an opportunity to purchase a 2004 Outback model M-26 RS for a little under $11,000.00. Checked the NADA website and the price seems reasonable. Can anyone offer me advice on whether this is a good trailer (in general) and things I should look for on the trailer that could be a major repair? The trailer is a little longer than I would like, but I think it should tow ok with the proper hitch. Thanks in advance and I look forward to your responses.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

First off, welcome.

The 26RS was my first Outback. First trailer, for that matter. My DW and I usually took two of our grandkids with us and the bunk room was great for them. Their own little area. Then we moved up to the 31RQS. A little more room. But with your TV, you need to stay in the 26 foot range.

I liked the 26. Many of us had or have that model and most seem pleased with it. Price seems fairly good, espcially for your area, I would think.

The only drawback for me was not having a slide. Eating was a little crowded, but we managed fine. I sat on the sofa, the wife and kids at the table.

Good luck with your search. I'm sure others will chime in.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mako Kid









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Our own California Jim's sister has a super nice 26rs for sale here in Southern California Clicky Here!

Could this be the same one you're talking about??


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

If his sister's name is Tonya, then yes. Guess I should have read the 'for sale' adds before i posted! We are planning on taking a look Friday.

Being my first trailer, I was looking for some advice on anything major I should be concerned with. Maybe California Jim could ease my mind! I think the trailer fits our needs and the price seams reasonable, but I made the mistake of taking my wife to see some new trailers, so she is comparing everything to those (except the price which doesn't seam to bother her as much as me!).

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can tell you that I have met California Jim personally (camped with his family twice) and have always had the utmost respect for his views and opinions here and in person.

That is a GREAT price, especially considering all the extras that will be coming with the 26rs, such as the W/D hitch and all the other goodies!

As far as new vs. used, you're getting the perfect floorplan in very nice condition for probably half the cost. 
Just tell your wife about all the cool stuff she can buy for her Outback with all the money you'll save


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's the link to Jim's sister's 26krs. Don't know if it''s the one you're considering but, either way, I'll bet this one has been very well cared for. Good luck and have fun with the hunt!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello MK









And you have indeed found my Sister's Outback for sale. I'm of course a little biased, but can say lucky for you! She wouldn't even be selling this camper if not for changing family needs. They love to camp and this 26RS has served their family well, and without trouble.

In all the years our families camped together this camper has never had a single problem. All of the major systems worked fine and without any trouble. It has never needed repairs and has never been damaged in any way.

Tonya's husband is/was the consumate handyman and took very good care of the unit. Even when it came new without an oven due to the "great RV Oven Shortage of 2004", he later installed the factory oven himself when they became available again. The resulting bonus is that this camper also has a convection/microwave which is an unusual benefit. There are also numerous little upgrades throughout the camper that she can show you when you see it. You will have little or nothing to do except move in and camp!

If this floorplan works for you, I suspect that this camper will be a good choice for you too.

Plus, you can always check-in here with our gang if ever there is an issue you need help with









Good luck with your search regardless of what you buy. RVing is a great and rewarding family activity.

Jim


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, especially you Jim. I feel much better knowing someone with first hand experience thinks the trailer is sound. By the way, you sister seems very nice and I look forward to meeting her and seeing the trailer. We have exchanged many e-mails and our kids even share some common sports injuries.

I do have two more questions that I was hoping someone could help answer. As we will be 'dry' camping, what size/type of generator would you recommend (it must be quite or I know everyone in the campground will hate me)? Also, my truck doesn't have an electric brake module (to control the trailer brakes). Is there a recommended brand and perhaps someone/shop that could help with the installation locally here in Southern California?

Thanks again to everyone for the warm welcome and help.

Don (Mako Kid)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Don:

If you want to run the air conditioner you will need a generator that puts out 3000K to handle it well. I have heard stories of others running the air using a Honda 2000i but this is flat out all it can do and you must manually shut everything else in the camper down. I wouldn't reccomend it. If you don't need to run the air, then a Honda or Yamaha 2000 would be fine to charge the batteries, run the microwave, etc... Tonya did have and use a Honda2000i, but I'm not sure if she still has or wants to part with it.

For the brake controller you can roll into any RV dealer or Camping World and ask them to install the highly reccomended Prodigy brake controller. Since your Tahoe has the towing package installed all the wires are already in place and just need to be connected. Be sure to also ask them if the two fuses are installed in the fuse box. One fuse for the brake controller, and another fuse that feeds power to the trailer.

The installer may also need to put in a 7 pin plug by your hitch so you can connect the camper electrical cable (if it's not already there, I don't remember!). You might try Mike Thompson's in Santa Fe Springs or Camping World in La Mirada.

If you should happen to buy this camper I will try to come by and help you guys get going when you pick it up. A crash course in towing, braking, and hitches comes to mind. I can also go through all the operational stuff, make sure it's working, and tell you how to operate it all.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We also had a 26RS as our first camper and initially towed with a 2001 chevy 1500 with 5.3 and tow package. You will find that it will struggle with that combination but it will do it. Layout wise it is realtively compact package for 27 ft and the layout tends you towards a heavy tongue when loaded with your stuff. Mine was about 1000Lb. I found with a Reece dual cam HP system that it towed very well even with adverse cross winds or truck passings. I used a prodigy controller that plugged in under the dash near the brake pedal. Make sure it is the right plug because they changed in about 2004 for some reason.

For us and 5 of us the lack of a slide did make it cramped inside when trying to move around. We found out that we like winter camping so this was more obvious then. I would recommend it to anyone looking for this layout. As with any layout it is personal oppinion as to what works for you so take a look and see what fits.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I think that trailer will be great for you. Do you tend to camp 'in" the trailer or do you prefer to get "out" of the trailer? 
We spend almost every waking hour outside of our Outback. It is basically for sleeping...so we have more that enough room with our 28RSS.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK !!!! *


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Jim. I'll let you know how it goes Friday. You are a good brother (and I know because I have three sisters)! I think the Honda 3000 makes the most sense and as does the Prodigy unit.

Outback PM:

I am a little worried about towing up 395, but figured if I didn't fill the water tank and took minimal gear we would be alright. Thanks for the tip on the Reece dual cam. You hit the nail on the head. My wife's first reaction was 'what about a slide out for the couch'. But for the price and the fact that the trailer is in good shape, I am hoping she won't care once she sees the trailer. Once he saw the bunk beds, my son started planning which three friends he can bring camping.

Oregon Camper:

As we have only tent camped, we are always outside (unless we get caught up in a spring snow storm). I feel the same will hold true with a trailer. We are basically looking for some better shelter (read warm) during the night, a place to cook (although we mostly barbecue outside) and most important a bathroom. During the day, we are always out hunting, fishing, or enjoying the outdoors and during the evening there is nothing quite like a camp fire. I have shared many memorable moments around the campfire with my wife, son, and friends and it sure beats video games and TV!

Thanks again for everyone's' feedback and advice.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mako Kid said:


> As we have only tent camped, we are always outside (unless we get caught up in a spring snow storm). I feel the same will hold true with a trailer. We are basically looking for some better shelter (read warm) during the night, a place to cook (although we mostly barbecue outside) and most important a bathroom. During the day, we are always out hunting, fishing, or enjoying the outdoors and during the evening there is nothing quite like a camp fire. I have shared many memorable moments around the campfire with my wife, son, and friends and it sure beats video games and TV!


Ah...my type of "dry" camping!! Yea...









Look forward to hearing more for you once you get the Outback. Don't be shy...we're a happy bunch, and can answer just about any question you might have.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mako Kid said:


> Thanks to everyone, especially you Jim. I feel much better knowing someone with first hand experience thinks the trailer is sound. By the way, you sister seems very nice and I look forward to meeting her and seeing the trailer. We have exchanged many e-mails and our kids even share some common sports injuries.
> 
> I do have two more questions that I was hoping someone could help answer. As we will be 'dry' camping, what size/type of generator would you recommend (it must be quite or I know everyone in the campground will hate me)? Also, my truck doesn't have an electric brake module (to control the trailer brakes). Is there a recommended brand and perhaps someone/shop that could help with the installation locally here in Southern California?
> 
> ...


Don,

We also have a 26RS and go up to the Bishop/Mammoth area and almost always dry camp. In the summer we stay at higher elevation places, usually at least 7,000 ft. and so far have been able to get by without running the AC. Over the years we've had a few hot days and we just took a day trip higher up in the mountains to places like Rock Creek Lake or Convict Lake. I've got a single Honda EU2000i generator and it's really nice but it will not run the AC in any configuration I've tried. I even tried a friends Yamaha 2400 and that wouldn't work either. If you think you'll need to run the AC then you need to find something in the 3000+ watt range. There are several options for this from Honda, Yamaha, Kipor, Onan, and a few others I can't remember. Many also find that combining 2 of the Honda EU2000i generators to be an ideal solution. When I can afford to buy another one that's the way I'm going to go.

If you're going to dry camp I would highly recommend you get a couple of 6-volt golf cart batteries instead of the more typical 12-volt batteries. The 2 6-volt batteries connected together in series will give you 12-volts and will have much more power capacity. The Trojan T-105 or T-125 batteries are good and several people here are using them with good results. If you've got some extra money you can get a solar panel to help charge the batteries. I've got 2 of the T-105 batteries and an 80 watt solar panel and I've gone for a week without charging the batteries. If you've got the generator then the solar panel is probably overkill.

The Prodigy is an excellent brake controller for only about $100. If your truck has the tow package and is prewired the brake controller is very easy to install so don't waste your money paying someone to do it. If you need any help just let us know what type of truck you've got and I'm sure you'll find someone with a similar setup that can guide you through the setup.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the 26RS is a great trailer, we absolutely *love *ours.

That said, I think your Tahoe has too short of a wheelbase. We tow our 26RS with a 1/2-ton 2003 Suburban (longer version of the Tahoe) and it is barely adequate for the 26RS in both power and braking. Frankly we'd be much more comfortable towing ours with a 3/4 ton Suburban particularly in the mountains (we are more concerned with the health of the 'burb than anything on these long mountain pulls, but we'd also appreciate the improved braking of the 3/4 ton). As you can see from the maps on our signature line we've got lots of towing experience with the 'burb/26RS combination, and lots of mountain driving.

Welcome to Outbackers!

Ed


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm with all the other 26rs owners. LOVE OURS! We do 85% dry camping as well. The plan is great and the bunks up front allow the kids to "bring a friend" or let a cousin stay in ours at night without having to worry about putting down couch or table to have the "sleep over".

We tow ours with a 2008 silverado 1/2 ton. Never had issues towing from Alberta to Ontario or Alberta to BC Coast. Our neighbour has a tahoe and they have towed thier cougar (think that was the brand) which is 25foot trailer and he says it is fine, he would like a little longer vehicle like the burb or a decent 1/2 ton. Now he doesnt go very far, never hits the mountains or real hilly areas so I dont know how it would handle in those situations.

Good luck in looking and hope you buy the Outback!

Kos


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the feedback.

MJRey:

We love the Eastern Sierras. We usually stay at about 9,000 feet below South Lake out of Bishop. That area is a day/back packers heaven. Been going to that area since I was a kid. Your right about the a/c. No need in my opinion (of course we never had the option either). The 2-6 volt battery system with a solar panel is a great idea.

Larry The Outback:

For my education, how does the shorter wheel base affect towing the trailer? Safety has always been my priority when towing our boat. Power hasn't been an issue, but the trailer will be a heavier than our boat and I am worried about braking.

Another question came to mind. Since we will be basically parking the trailer at a site over the winter, is there a way to empty the toilet waste (black water) without towing the trailer to a dump station? Not sure if I am explaining things right, but I was hoping not to move the trailer every weekend just to dump the tank.

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mako Kid said:


> Another question came to mind. Since we will be basically parking the trailer at a site over the winter, is there a way to empty the toilet waste (black water) without towing the trailer to a dump station? Not sure if I am explaining things right, but I was hoping not to move the trailer every weekend just to dump the tank.
> 
> Don


Here is one solution: Thetford SmartTote It's basically a portable tank that you can dump into then hook it's handle onto your hitch-ball, then tow IT and not your camper to the dump.


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I thought I would let everyone know that we saw the trailer this afternoon and decided to make the plunge. It really is a nice layout and the trailer looks to be in great condition. In my humble opinion, the construction is much better compared to other brands we have seen. My wife, son and I are very excited. I am planning on installing a Prodigy brake control module this weekend and then pick up the trailer. If all goes well, our first trip will be Oct 18th.

Thanks to everyone for their guidance and I look forward to meeting some of you! Hopefully you guys won't mind if I have some more questions (as I am sure I will)!

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Don!

Private message sent.

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the "new" trailer. You're going to really enjoy it!

Mark


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Sister is sad to see her beloved Outback sold. However, we're not losing an Outback, but rather gaining an Outback-er









Congrats to Don and family. May this 26RS continue by making your family happy with many more years of camping memories and fun.

We're all here for you so let the questions begin!

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new trailer and WELCOME to the Outbackers!

Rick and Donna


----------



## Mako Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We are very excited. My son and black lab, Lexi, driveway camped last night. Both approved!

For those of you that don't know him, California Jim is a great guy! He meet me at the trailer storage yard and made sure everything was in working order then thoroughly explained everything about the trailer. After hooking up the trailer, load leveler and sway bar, he adjusted my electronic brake module (Tekonsha P3) and then followed me for miles down the highway to ensure everything was ok. Can't say enough nice things about him. A BIG thanks Jim.

Well, I am off to Camping World (I am now a card carrying member) tomorrow! Need to pick up some extended mirrors and black water mobile tank. I decided to go with two Honda eu2000i generators instead of the single eu3000 unit. I found them at Specialty Marine in Oxnard for $895.00 each. I have a feeling this trailer will be as bad as owning a boat. Always something I need.

Many questions to follow!

Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

congratulations and welcome to a great site!
Happy Camping!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

From the right coast: HOWDY YALL!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Glad everything worked out for all involved









Looking forward to meeting you and your family at a future So Calif get-together!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and good luck

John

Ya, know, I ve heard that Cal Jim was was nice, now who told me


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW! How awesome is that! He posts on the 8th and is driving away on the 12th! Now that's determination!

Cali Jim... great pic! Looks like the W/D is setup real nice.









Mako Kid... Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rob_G said:


> Cali Jim... great pic! Looks like the W/D is setup real nice.


Thanks! His Tahoe was ok but the Outback was still a little nose-down. I have given Don the instructinos on how to raise it up.

Thanks!

Jim


----------

